# Seiko Prospex Fieldmaster Sbdl021 V175-0Bz0 (Jdm)



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

My eyes just about flew out of my skull when I saw one for sale and I can't believe the price I paid considering the relative rarity outside of Japan. One of my favourite ever watch purchases without a doubt. Only a few months old and almost spotless. A few quick pics and a group shot. Please append your own similar pieces. Be proud and show off your shrouds.

It comes in an outstanding double box. The fitted strap is a thin(ish) rubber band and it's too wide for me. The watch has gone straight on to a new lumpy, sourced to suit. Solar fired. 60 minute chronograph and 24 hour sub-dial. Bi-directional bezel with compass points and degrees markers. Screw down crown and pushers. 20 atmos WR.





































A rough family shot. JDM Golden Tuna 1000m - Fieldmaster - Kinetic Baby Tuna - Sawtooth.


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Real nice watches


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice, do hope you are going to leave some out there for the rest of us


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah it's been a bit of a 'fast tracked' group. The fund is pretty much exhausted now due to an Ebay return & refund I had to do. The good thing being that I find that there's nothing wrong with the watch I had to refund.

The ominous thing is that my current targets are very very few and far between so will have to be hoovered up as they appear. Where is that credit card that I just paid off?


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Really impressive.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one Trig, that looks brilliant mate, well done :thumbup:

Just out of interest, will you be selling the original rubber strap? If so, feel free to PM me with a photo and price, I might be interested in taking it off your hands


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The automatic version of the Fieldmaster is one of the watches that I wish I'd bought, but haven't yet got around to and you have got a really great example there in the Solar version too, with the same great styling. Nice find !  .


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Absolute beauty!

Tony


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Never seen one of them before, it's a beauty....


----------



## Carepackage (May 21, 2014)

Nice collection.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

somehow missed this one... very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks chaps. It is maybe lucky because I wore it today and I had my tied 2nd best ever medal round of golf in 33 years of the game. I might wear it next time out.


----------



## AKP (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------

